# Newbie with Newly Acquired Beretta



## codye (Jul 29, 2021)

I found this site while trying to find info on a Beretta I recently became owner of. I have been looking for the year it was produced but Beretta said their information go back that far. I don't know why. Any way the serial is 03919 and under the number is BR. Any help is appreciated.







does not


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Beretta Roma model 90 In 7.65mm (.32 ACP). Kind of rare (only about 25,000 made). Made from early 1970s to early ‘80s. Never really took off on the market. Accessories would be rare an magazines if you can find them are probably over $100 each.

nice pistol for a Beretta collector.


----------



## codye (Jul 29, 2021)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Beretta Roma model 90 In 7.65mm (.32 ACP). Kind of rare (only about 25,000 made). Made from early 1970s to early ‘80s. Never really took off on the market. Accessories would be rare an magazines if you can find them are probably over $100 each.
> 
> nice pistol for a Beretta collector.


What could the value of the gun be?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

codye said:


> What could the value of the gun be?


Really nice example with all the original paperwork, box, both (or a third) magazines, in almost unfired condition, have gone for around $800-$950ish at auction. more obviously used/worn examples have gone for considerably less, as in the $200 range.

Condition is everything, along with how much original paperwork and original stuff is still with it an$ what condition that stuff is in.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

It looks a lot like a Mauser .32 ACP I owned in the 70's. Very accurate, very weak caliber, a pleasure to shoot. Open slide, insert magazine, & it automatically chambered a round. Wood furniture. An officers piece in WW2. One of those one shouldn't have sold!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

